# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Abs : 6 packs to die for !

## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## Canes4Ever

7

----------


## Canes4Ever

8

----------


## Canes4Ever

9 Lee Apperson

----------


## Canes4Ever

10

----------


## theron

you see what a hard strict diet can do for you? :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## xenithon

i second that theron! strict diet and, of course...

...cardio for breakfast, lunch and supper (and maybe some inbetween meals cardio)  :Smilie:

----------


## Nate_Dog

Forget the abs.... did you see that SHREDED QUAD in #1..... Holly MOFO

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by theron_ 
> *you see what a hard strict diet can do for you?  *


Theron, what kind of diet do you follow to get your abs like this ? Can you give us some hints?

----------


## Billy Boy

Getting abs like that you need to drop the carbs and lower the cals below your maint dose,keeping protein high,and plenty of cardio!

That thigh in 1 is bloody good!

----------


## DevilsDeity

#2 Mike Matarazzo
gotta be one of my favorite bodybuilders

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Billy Boy_ 
> *Getting abs like that you need to drop the carbs and lower the cals below your maint dose,keeping protein high,and plenty of cardio!
> 
> That thigh in 1 is bloody good!*


I agree that thigh is great and shredded but he doesn't have nearly the ab quality that some of the others have. Is this just genetics or was it his diet ? How did he get his leg shredded more than his abs ? These are the things that puzzle me so much about bodybuilding.

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> I agree that thigh is great and shredded but he doesn't have nearly the ab quality that some of the others have. Is this just genetics or was it his diet ? How did he get his leg shredded more than his abs ? These are the things that puzzle me so much about bodybuilding.*


I just answered your questions on that in the other thread. Different people hold fat in different areas, same thing goes for water.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by superbeast_ 
> *
> 
> I just answered your questions on that in the other thread. Different people hold fat in different areas, same thing goes for water.*


Thanks SuperBeast, I'll look for it.

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Canes4Ever

17

----------


## Canes4Ever

18

----------


## Billy Boy

Canes you post whore you have far too much time on your hands LOL

Have you changed you e-mail addy? If so drop me a line with your new addy ;-)

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Billy Boy_ 
> *Canes you post whore you have far too much time on your hands LOL
> 
> Have you changed you e-mail addy? If so drop me a line with your new addy ;-)*


hehehehe, yes I do have too much time on my hands sometimes. 

You can email me at the same email addy, just I won't be sending out email from that addy anymore, because mindspring doesn't support blind copies anymore.

----------


## Canes4Ever

19

----------


## Canes4Ever

20

----------


## Canes4Ever

21

----------


## Canes4Ever

22

----------


## Canes4Ever

23 Glenn Knerr

----------


## Canes4Ever

24

----------


## Canes4Ever

25

----------


## Canes4Ever

27

----------


## Canes4Ever

28

----------


## Canes4Ever

29

----------


## Canes4Ever

30

----------


## Babyweight

Canes....did you forget about some of us females????? They too can have nice 6 paks... :-)

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *Canes....did you forget about some of us females????? They too can have nice 6 paks... :-)*


Nope, do you have some nice pix of galz? I'm gonna look on the internet today for some and try to post, but if you have some of some ladies please do post.

----------


## 03733+$

NICE PICS

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *Canes....did you forget about some of us females????? They too can have nice 6 paks... :-)*


31 Just for you Babyweight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

32

----------


## Canes4Ever

33

----------


## Canes4Ever

34

----------


## Canes4Ever

35

----------


## Canes4Ever

36

----------


## Canes4Ever

37

----------


## Babyweight

Thanks Canes....that first girl is awesome.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *Thanks Canes....that first girl is awesome.*


You're welcome BW  :Big Grin: 

38

----------


## Canes4Ever

39

----------


## Canes4Ever

40

----------


## Canes4Ever

42

----------


## Canes4Ever

43

----------


## Canes4Ever

44

----------


## Canes4Ever

51

----------


## Canes4Ever

52

----------


## Canes4Ever

53

----------


## manijak

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *33*



holly crap..
those girls you posted canes ,have more test in them than 5 guys...

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by manijak_ 
> *
> 
> 
> holly crap..
> those girls you posted canes ,have more test in them than 5 guys...*


 :LOL:  yep, I know they are gals that are jacked aren't they ? You like them or not ? I'll post some more if you need me to.

----------


## Canes4Ever

54

----------


## Canes4Ever

55

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## Canes4Ever

57

----------


## Babyweight

# 53.....I yai, yai, yai, yai.

----------


## malahat

Thomas Bungarten

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *# 53.....I yai, yai, yai, yai.*


That's IFBB Pro Dennis James  :Big Grin:  and yes he is eye yai yai yai yai !

----------


## Canes4Ever

55

----------


## Canes4Ever

56

----------


## Canes4Ever

57

----------


## Canes4Ever

58

----------


## Canes4Ever

59

----------


## Canes4Ever

60 Johnnie Jackson

----------


## Canes4Ever

61

----------


## Canes4Ever

62

----------


## Canes4Ever

63

----------


## Canes4Ever

64

----------


## Canes4Ever

65

----------


## Canes4Ever

66 Mike Gembries

----------


## Canes4Ever

67 Nassar El-Sombaty

----------


## Canes4Ever

68

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *53*


What an animal... go Dennis James!

----------


## Canes4Ever

69

----------


## Canes4Ever

70

----------


## Canes4Ever

71

----------


## Canes4Ever

72

----------


## manijak

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
>  yep, I know they are gals that are jacked aren't they ? You like them or not ? I'll post some more if you need me to.*



hehehe I do lolve muscle girls...but not the ones whose jaw is bigger than mine ,and whose clit hangs lower than my pi-pi

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by manijak_ 
> *
> 
> 
> hehehe I do lolve muscle girls...but not the ones whose jaw is bigger than mine ,and whose clit hangs lower than my pi-pi*


 :LOL:  Okay bro, but I have a few to post over the next few days, maybe you'll enjoy those.

----------


## Canes4Ever

73

----------

